# leopard gecko shedding problems help!!



## The Juice (Aug 10, 2003)

I have two 4" leopard geckos who have recently shed, but one still haas some old skin stuck to it's face and it is covering part of it's eyes. It isn't as agressive when feeding like it used to be .I tried to pull it off but when I hold it it squirms around and I am afraid to hurt it. I think it is starting to effect it's feeding. If anyone has any suggestions please let me know.


----------



## kinetikx (Aug 11, 2003)

I've never owned Leopard Geckos, but most herps are similar.

First and easiest method:  Soak the gecko in warm water (not too hot!) for 10 to fifteen minutes, then try to gently remove the remaining shed.  Repeat if necessary.


Second: Many Bearded Dragon enthusiasts I have talked to have sworn by vitamin E liquid on shed skin that has stuck.  Put a light coating on and then wait a little while and if it hasn't come off on it's own try to peel it off yourself. (but if you have a particularly squirmy gecko this may be had to do).  Also, I don't know how safe it would be to use Vitamin E around the eyes.  I can't imagine that it would hurt the animal, but anything is possible.


----------



## scorpio (Aug 11, 2003)

Yeah. a vitamin compound called shed ease is available at pet stores for 5 bucks.  Its a good thing to have on hand.  Directions are on the bottle.


----------



## Bry (Aug 11, 2003)

A good shedding aid to use, is an upturned plastic cup. Like the kind you see for butter or sour cream. Cut an appropriately sized hole in one side. Then when shedding time comes around put in a layer of moistened moss. You can either keep this cup in the cage all the time as an additional hidebox, or only put it in the cage during shed cycles.

As for now, I would probably take the others' advice about soaking the leopard gecko some to make it easier to remove the skin.

Bry


----------



## atavuss (Aug 11, 2003)

be sure and check the toes for any unshed skin also.
Ed


----------

